# Video demonstrating feeding orphaned babies by hand



## Spot (Oct 4, 2017)

In case any of you discover an orphaned litter or are asked to rescue some babies, here is a couple of videos demonstrating how to feed tiny, wild baby rats using a syringe topped with a mini-miracle nipple. I also talk about some other aspects of their car. And, especially in the second video, you can see for yourself how tame "wild" baby rats are when they have been raised by humans since before their eyes were open. It's seriously really cute: I made the video, and I've watched it several times now!

This first video was when we first got them. I estimate they were maybe 2 weeks old, as they had some fur, but their eyes weren't yet open and their ears still folded flat against their heads:

https://youtu.be/ZmmZG5ZCZy0?list=PLP1kRLmXGtmLF-QvmVay4lxpX2EJTkCx8

Here they are 1 week later. As you can see, their eyes are open, their ears are mostly unfolded, and they are very lively and robust. And absolutely cute as can be. In case you are wondering, we have already found homes for them, except for 1 which we are planning to keep ourselves!

https://youtu.be/UHBhPg9xdDw?list=PLP1kRLmXGtmLF-QvmVay4lxpX2EJTkCx8


----------

